# Four short stories for piano (suite)



## nenopro (Jan 26, 2019)

The full suit that i wrote 2017-18. I like to work with different styles this have more classical approach.


__
https://soundcloud.com/nenadprokopiev%2Fsets

View attachment Nenad Prokopiev - Four short stories for piano.pdf


----------

